# The Legalist Friend



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

How do you deal with the friend that comes over to smoke your cigars, and then finds out you have CC in the mix and lays into lecturing you about the legality of CC... :shock:


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Find a new friend.Invite one of us over instead. lol


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd close my humidor (or whatever you happen to store in) and tell them that the rest of the cigars might have been tainted by the illegal Cubans. Better to be safe than sorry, eep:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I like when people lecture me on things, but I tend to ask hard questions that make them stop, as well.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd offer them an NC and let it go.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Tell them they are fake but really good, then offer one to them. oke:


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

TMat said:


> Tell them they are fake but really good, then offer one to them. oke:


Hahaha He nailed it!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I would tell them to shut the He!! up and get the f out 

But then again I don't have friends that smoke cigars


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I would tell them to shut the He!! up and get the f out


exactly ^^^^

disclaimer:
i would never associate with someone like that in the first place!!


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I know which of my friends would do that in the first place. Those are usually the same that ask me why I own guns. I tend to not retain them as friends for very long.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

GeauxTigers said:


> How do you deal with the friend that comes over to smoke your cigars, and then finds out you have CC in the mix and lays into lecturing you about the legality of CC... :shock:


I'd tell him to f*ck off. I'm sure he obeyed the speed limit on the way to meet you...


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Tell him we won the cold war.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I would tell him that you weighed the risk & reward and decided the reward was worth the risk and that you are not in any way harming cuba or the US by buying a couple sticks and switch the subject....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

djsmiles said:


> I know which of my friends would do that in the first place. Those are usually the same that ask me why I own guns. I tend to not retain them as friends for very long.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> I know which of my friends would do that in the first place. Those are usually the same that ask me why I own guns. I tend to not retain them as friends for very long.


Yep.... The same ones that ask me how I could actually eat Bambi?

They only get the chance to ask once!


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> I know which of my friends would do that in the first place. Those are usually the same that ask me why I own guns. I tend to not retain them as friends for very long.


Guns and cigars...these are a few of my favorite things :lol:


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

well ..... everyone knows that nicaraguan and dominican cigars are better than cubans ... just tell him you are "slumming" in order to provide a new baseline for how good your nics and doms are .

derrek


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> I know which of my friends would do that in the first place. Those are usually the same that ask me why I own guns. I tend to not retain them as friends for very long.


+ 1 !!!!!!!! Love your quote too, by the way


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cigars and guns.

I have more than I need.

But not nearly as many as I want.

To the OP, I would be glad to have friends who disliked Havanas!

All my buddies are horrible mooches.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> I know which of my friends would do that in the first place. Those are usually the same that ask me why I own guns. I tend to not retain them as friends for very long.


Not this dude - He is an ex-marine and as conservative as they come. And good buddy but totally a legal snob. To the guy they asked if he obeyed they speed limit to my house, Yes, he is that guy.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

TMat said:


> Tell them they are fake but really good, then offer one to them. oke:


Haha! :first:

I'd feel bad though - He works for the Government... and even said he would self report himself if he smokes a cuban.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'd offer them an NC and let it go.


This is what happened, but then the dude is lecturing the rest of us on and off over communistic pleasures and blah, blah blah....

We poked at him for wearing Nike clothes and it was in good spirits. Just wonder if anybody had the one line shut down they use.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

GeauxTigers said:


> Haha! :first:
> 
> I'd feel bad though - He works for the Government... and even said he would self report himself if he smokes a cuban.


Sounds like your friend needs to relax and stop taking life so seriously. Nobody can say they never violated a law. Up in your state, according to Dumb Laws, Stupid Laws: We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws! "It is illegal for a man and a woman to have sex in any other position other than missionary style." Would he report that too? :lol:


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Sounds like your friend needs to relax and stop taking life so seriously. Nobody can say they never violated a law. Up in your state, according to Dumb Laws, Stupid Laws: We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws! "It is illegal for a man and a woman to have sex in any other position other than missionary style." Would he report that too? :lol:


He might! :loco:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

GeauxTigers said:


> Haha! :first:
> 
> I'd feel bad though - He works for the Government... and even said he would self report himself if he smokes a cuban.


Yeah, because they run blood tests on government workers looking for this sort of thing, just to keep them "clean". :lie::dance::laugh:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

GeauxTigers said:


> Haha! :first:
> 
> I'd feel bad though - He works for the Government... and even said he would self report himself if he smokes a cuban.


swap bands and have him smoke one in disguise.

then tell him what he did...:mischief:


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Sounds like your friend needs to relax and stop taking life so seriously. Nobody can say they never violated a law. Up in your state, according to Dumb Laws, Stupid Laws: We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws! "It is illegal for a man and a woman to have sex in any other position other than missionary style." Would he report that too? :lol:


I think that counts more as bragging than reporting


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Laynard said:


> Sounds like your friend needs to relax and stop taking life so seriously. Nobody can say they never violated a law. Up in your state, according to Dumb Laws, Stupid Laws: We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws! "It is illegal for a man and a woman to have sex...with a buffalo or elk in any position other than missionary style." Would he report that too? :lol:


Fixed your post :smoke:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

GeauxTigers said:


> Haha! :first:
> 
> I'd feel bad though - He works for the Government... and even said he would self report himself if he smokes a cuban.


Friends are friends...we choose the ones we have. For me...this one would be a bit scary. If he'll tattle on himself?...what's that say for his other acquaintances?
Cuban cigar talk would be non existent and I would have two humidors to separate myself from the conversation.
Not that I'm paranoid, just pro active with this type of thing. An individual with this attitude is a no win confrontation.
Convert the ones who will allow you and you decide what to do with the ones who are not. 
Good luck how you handle it and enjoy what you have.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

There are some great responses here (guns, etc.!)! I'm sorry to hear about this, OP...your friend. 

But, in short...you either try to convince him otherwise or they'd not be a friend much longer...


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

GeauxTigers said:


> Not this dude - He is an ex-marine and as conservative as they come. And good buddy but totally a legal snob. To the guy they asked if he obeyed they speed limit to my house, Yes, he is that guy.


Understandable. I would just keep some NC's specifically for him on hand.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

GeauxTigers said:


> Not this dude - He is an ex-marine and as conservative as they come. And good buddy but totally a legal snob. To the guy they asked if he obeyed they speed limit to my house, Yes, he is that guy.


Kidding aside, I'd thank him for his service. And as another suggested, slip a NC band on a nice Cuban and let him enjoy. Then give him shit!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

stltimmy1979 said:


> Kidding aside, I'd thank him for his service. And as another suggested, slip a NC band on a nice Cuban and let him enjoy. Then give him shit!


He wouldn't be able to tell him it was a CC. He'd then have to go tell on himself according to the OP!


----------

